# Alone and not well



## kaemicha (Oct 10, 2022)

I am in chronic pain and only have some muscle relaxers to help me. I think I need someone to help me. How to go about finding a care giver or even a community. I'm lost with no one to talk to about.
Thanks!


----------



## HoneyNut (Oct 10, 2022)

I tried googling it, I'm not sure if these people would be helpful but they might...
https://www.oregon.gov/dhs/Offices/Pages/Seniors-Disabilities.aspx


----------



## hawkdon (Oct 10, 2022)

Sorry to hear of your pain, just know that many of us
are in same shape....in my case since i get a few services
from the County here, they will call and visit with me
in some instances...just a few minutes ago I had a call
from the County Lady to ask how I was doing in regards
my upcoming bladder surgery....so do reach out to
those agencies......God Bless......


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 10, 2022)

*I am sorry to hear of your chronic pains Kaemicha, I send you a HUG. *


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 10, 2022)

Ask Google if your city or county has a council on ageing or what other resources are available to you.

And feel better! You only think you're alone. You're not. We're all here and we all hear. Sometimes just putting it down on paper...or in this case, keying it into your computer...makes it easier to bear.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 10, 2022)

Oh!  That has to be so hard!  I sure hope you can find someone in your area to help!


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Oct 11, 2022)

just a guess ...two choice ...senior services   services at your local hospitial medical industry problem is uncaring buracrates ooperatioin on public money ...I would say local churches member or not will have resoureces information and maybe volunteers of know of some...... catholics methodists and unitarian.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 12, 2022)

Kaemicha, since you're in the "Senior" forum, I assume your 60-ish. Your local county will have a department of aging, or something like that. They are easy to find and easy to talk to. You aren't the first person in the world to face your problem, and the "aging" staff knows the ropes. I've used them.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2022)

So sorry you're in pain. You sound a little scared. 

You can start with your doctor's office; they may be able to steer you to a local agency.

Your local Senior Center

Like others have mentioned;
Your hospital
Dept. of Aging, etc.

I hope you get in touch with someone and start feeling better.


----------



## John cycling (Oct 12, 2022)

Where do you have the pain?  A lot of pain comes from inactivity, which causes the muscles to get tight.
Thus, moving to lubricate the joints helps quite a bit to loosen the muscles.  For example sitting in a deep squat
lubricates the knees, hips, lower back and ankles.  Getting into split squat positions is good for the legs, hips and back.

Practice getting up and down off the floor, in and out of bed, over and over.  The adage "use it or lose it" is quite applicable.

@Aneeda72, what you posted is not right, and is one of the reasons you suffer so much.
*"the principal role of synovial fluid is to reduce friction between the articular cartilage of synovial joints during movement."* <--
When you don't consistently move the joints through their full range of motion, they dry up, become rigid and cause pain.


----------



## kaemicha (Oct 12, 2022)

LadyEmeraude said:


> *I am sorry to hear of your chronic pains Kaemicha, I send you a HUG. *


I'll take that hug and give you one right back.


----------



## kaemicha (Oct 12, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> So sorry you're in pain. You sound a little scared.
> 
> You can start with your doctor's office; they may be able to steer you to a local agency.
> 
> ...


I'm trying but I feel like I'm running in place.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2022)

kaemicha said:


> I'm trying but I feel like I'm running in place.


Sorry, you're giving no info.
Why do you feel  you're running in place?


----------



## Remy (Oct 12, 2022)

In my area they have in home support services but I think there is an income cap. Have you done a google search in your area to see what is available to help you at home?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 12, 2022)

kaemicha said:


> I am in chronic pain and only have some muscle relaxers to help me. I think I need someone to help me. How to go about finding a care giver or even a community. I'm lost with no one to talk to about.
> Thanks!


  I am sorry you are having chronic pain. I am too. Several people on the forum have chronic pain, and we all treat our symptoms differently depending on what works. I think you should see a family practice doc, and they will help you...and possibly give you a referral. Could you tell us where you are having your pain? Do you think it is muscular/skeletal/internal?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 12, 2022)

So sorry to read that you are constantly in pain. My late DIL was and I have two grandsons, one 25 and the other 17 who have chronic pain due to fibromyalgia (what my DIL had). I hope you can find resources to get the help you need.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 12, 2022)

kaemicha said:


> I am in chronic pain and only have some muscle relaxers to help me. I think I need someone to help me. How to go about finding a care giver or even a community. I'm lost with no one to talk to about.
> Thanks!


I see you're in Oregon
Where in Oregon?
No need to show the town, just the area
Which side ot The Cascades?
Northern, or southern Oregon?
Naming the county would be nice, but if not, I understand


----------



## Seren (Oct 12, 2022)

@kaemicha I too am really sorry to hear that you're alone and in such pain. That can feel very isolating and scary. I do hope you will be able to identify a local support resource using the search terms others have suggested. Also, do you have a group like the Samaritans locally? They do such wonderful work here and can often provide info re other points of contact for people who live alone.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 12, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> So sorry you're in pain. You sound a little scared.
> 
> You can start with your doctor's office; they may be able to steer you to a local agency.
> 
> ...


ops


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 12, 2022)

John cycling said:


> Where do you have the pain?  A lot of pain comes from inactivity, which causes the muscles to get tight.
> Thus, moving to lubricate the joints helps quite a bit to loosen the muscles.  For example sitting in a deep squat
> lubricates the knees, hips, lower back and ankles.  Getting into split squat positions is good for the legs, hips and back.
> 
> Practice getting up and down off the floor, in and out of bed, over and over.  The adage "use it or lose it" is quite applicable.


 So, @kaemicha don’t do squats, don’t do deep squats, don’t do whatever a split squat is, don’t practice getting up and down off the floor and the old adage “use it or lose it” applies only if you have not already lost it, or are about to lose it, or you are in chronic pain.

The only way moving lubricates your joints is, oh wait, moving does not lubricate your joints because you are not a car, a bike, or a tread mill.  Moving, specifically walking, can help maintain your joints and ease stiffness, but lubricate-nope.

@kaemicha talk to your doctor about what you can and can not do.  Seek help from the senior services in your town.  listen to some of the advice given here, but always check with your doctor first on what level of movement you can do.  Most people who have the ability to walk, can walk at least a little.

Be careful.


----------



## kaemicha (Oct 12, 2022)

LadyEmeraude said:


> *I am sorry to hear of your chronic pains Kaemicha, I send you a HUG. *


----------



## kaemicha (Oct 12, 2022)

I'll take that hug, thank you!


----------



## kaemicha (Oct 12, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> So, @kaemicha don’t do squats, don’t do deep squats, don’t do whatever a split squat is, don’t practice getting up and down off the floor and the old adage “use it or lose it” applies only if you have not already lost it, or are about to lose it, or you are in chronic pain.
> 
> The only way moving lubricates your joints is, oh wait, moving does not lubricate your joints because you are not a car, a bike, or a tread mill.  Moving, specifically walking, can help maintain your joints and ease stiffness, but lubricate-nope.
> 
> ...


I so appreciate all this feedback and since I posted I've been diagnosed with dementia and now in more trouble since I wrote.
I talked to my insurance company and they said they'd have someone contact me. No one has contacted me. I'm too alone to deal with this.


----------



## kaemicha (Oct 13, 2022)

kaemicha said:


> I so appreciate all this feedback and since I posted I've been diagnosed with dementia and now in more trouble since I wrote.
> I talked to my insurance company and they said they'd have someone contact me. No one has contacted me. I'm too alone to deal with this.


----------



## Michael Z (Oct 13, 2022)

kaemicha, I will include you in my prayers tonight.


----------



## Trishannie (Nov 5, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> So, @kaemicha don’t do squats, don’t do deep squats, don’t do whatever a split squat is, don’t practice getting up and down off the floor and the old adage “use it or lose it” applies only if you have not already lost it, or are about to lose it, or you are in chronic pain.
> 
> The only way moving lubricates your joints is, oh wait, moving does not lubricate your joints because you are not a car, a bike, or a tread mill.  Moving, specifically walking, can help maintain your joints and ease stiffness, but lubricate-nope.
> 
> ...


Hi Kaemicha!  (I just arrived here..today!).  I read your first note and felt just had to respond.  Pain is the worst, isn't it?  There are so many degrees of it. No one knows what you are going through, unless they've been there, with the same problem.  We get all kinds of ideas and suggestions from well-meaning souls. (For me, working with physicians for 50 odd years, I know a thing or 2).  For me, it was having to explain this and that.   The fact is you are in pain and it's an horrific challenge.  So, I am sending you my best wishes...to get better..feel well.


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Nov 5, 2022)

Personally,I would call 911, explain you're in excruciating pain and go to the ER and explain nothing touches your pain and you need help managing it,telling them you live alone and are frightened by how bad it is,they should give a referral to a social worker,who should set you up with home care.
I'm assuming with this that you're not "drug seeking"?


----------



## perplexed (Nov 5, 2022)

Can you get home health?


----------



## Pookie (Nov 5, 2022)

Do you have a Council Of Aging group near you?


----------

